# First try at homemade blood paint = great success !



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks good!

What's the exact recipe you used?


----------



## Jersey Devil (Aug 11, 2014)

Plastic cup filled up to the first bottom ring w clear Elmer's glue then a nice dose of mcormick red food coloring in the big bottle and then two or three drops of green food coloring and mix well and it's ready. I can't belive how shiny it dries on solid surfaces.


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

That's perfect and nice and inexpensive too. If you want slimy gooey blood, go to the veterinary supply store and get something called J-lube, drop in some paint or food coloring and get nice gooey slimy blood.


----------



## Jersey Devil (Aug 11, 2014)

I inspected the final product this morning and it turned out awesome !!!! The blood dried solid overnight and looks just as wet and shiny as it does in the pic when first applied !


----------



## Mayzshon (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks awesome!


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

This looks awesome!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Here's a good Stiltbeast video that talks about some of the different ways he tried to make blood using the same materials.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Love the way the arm and eyeball turned out! May have to give this a try.


----------



## Crinkie (Aug 16, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your recipe. I'm going to try it on my zombie gnomes, still in progress.


----------



## Jersey Devil (Aug 11, 2014)

I finished painting my skull today after first coating it w rubber cement for extra texture to give it that just peeled look. I've seen numberous pictures of real human heads peeled and scraped and it looks exactly the same. I also figured a nice shortcut which involved mixing an entire bottles worth of glue to make a large batch of the blood paint and then using a small kitchen funnel to pour it back into the glue bottle . Not only does this store it for immediate use next time around, it also allows you to control the amount in a fine line and now you can spread it over a more precise area much quicker and neater.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Jersey Devil said:


> I've seen numberous pictures of real human heads peeled and scraped and it looks exactly the same.
> ]


As a thank you for the tips, I won't ask you why.


----------



## Marza (Sep 21, 2014)

I am wondering about those fake bloods that are they going to leave from the floor or walls? i am doing a family murder case and i would really like the crime scene to be all the way bloody=) That includes the bathroom and the bedroom...


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Be very careful about the bottles and tubes of fake blood you find in stores this time of year. Many of them stain and they take forever to dry. That means you might smear it and get it on stuff that you don't want stained.


----------



## Jersey Devil (Aug 11, 2014)

Screaming Demons said:


> As a thank you for the tips, I won't ask you why.


I saw some crime scene photos of rival drug dealers that the Mexican cartels tied up and skinned alive . Couldn't help but notice the comparison lol


----------



## WitchyWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

I didn't know you could get clear glue- I only have the white elmer's- do you think that would work?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I think the white glue would likely make the blood pink but you can give it a try. The clear glue isn't hard to find - I saw it at Walmart last time I was there.


----------



## mysticallibra (Oct 4, 2014)

This looks freaky and real! Love it!


----------



## Ducati250Single (Oct 10, 2014)

Best blood I've seen yet...you nailed the color perfectly!


----------

